# [ODMP] Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs Control, Oklahoma ~ November 18, 2005



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

A Agent with the Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs Control was killed in the line of duty on November 18, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17993*


----------

